# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Funksionon per Sistemet Windows?

## The Pathfinder

http://www.lnx4n6.be/index.php?sec=D...page=fccu-pxe#

Doja te dija nese permbajtjet e kesaj CD funksionon per Windows OS.
Njeri funksion ishte Ghost Disk nepermjet Lan-it.
Dhe tjetra ajo me siper.
Funksionon per Windows Operating system?

----------


## xubuntu

mund te shpjegosh me mire problemin qe ke?

----------

